# Riplees Ranch Pet Food



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

We are considering this brand of food and wondered if anyone else has used it?

Also, Riley continues to have loose stools and is even pooping in his crate! Am thinking this has something to do with his food? Thoughts?

www.ripleesranch.com


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are going to go with that brand I would feeding nothing but the Holistic Original Formula. NOT any of the rest they are of a much lower quality. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1480&cat=all

I don't base my desicion soley on these reviews but they do have some good information.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Riley could be allergic to one or more ingredients in his current food. Grains such as wheat or corn are a frequent culprit.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

As for the loose stools and messing in the crate. Take him to the vet and have him tested for coccidia and giradia. What are you currently feeding him?


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

We are currently feeding him Iams Puppy Feed. He was on California Natural Lamb and Rice Puppy Food. We switched him over the Iams after a week, and took one week to make the full switch.

I went to a local pet food store today and was advised not to switch his food at this time, but to take him off the Iams and put him on rice only for a day or so. Then to introduce a new food. It was also suggested I give him some pepto bismol to calm his diarrhea. He didn't poop in his crate this morning, as it was fine at lunch. But after work, he had done so. What a mess! 

The local pet food store has Nutro Max, Eukanuba, Eagle, Acana, Orijen and Nutram brands to choose from. Any feedback on them?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would give him a shot of Pepto and take him off food for atleast 18 hours. If you wanted to make a small batch of hamburger and rice to ease his stomach until he is back on track that would probably help. If he is having problems I would get gim on to another food as soon as possible. There are some good foods listed above. Acana is a food many have good results with but I would reccomend Orijen. Its also a very good food. The 6 fish over the Original. Its quite possible as there are many things in Iams that could give a dog problems. Whate works for some is horrible for another. If you go with Eagle Pack please make sure its the Holistic variety the Original as many ingredients that could cause problems ecspecially if your dog seems sensitive. How old is your puppy? Good luck.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Riley is 12 weeks old. I spoke with the feed store owner again and she suggested not to put him on Lamb and Rice straight away, when we do make the switch. She said this will give us "some place to go". In other words, if he reacts to another type of food, we can then try the lamb and rice, which she says is very bland and quite expensive. I guess she's saying don't go there if we don't have to (lamb and rice).

I think we'll try Orijen or Acana and go from there. Poor Riley, life is the *hits right now! haha

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Orijen and Acana should be safe bets. Hope it works for you guys and he gets to feeling better.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Update. Riley made it through the night without pooping! Actually, he slept right through the night, which was great. 

I'm going to stay home with him this morning and my hubby this afternoon, just so that he doesn't have to be in the crate and have any accidents. But I think the pepto and rice only diet is working! Thank goodness. After work I'll pick up some new food and we'll slowly introduce that over the next couple of days. The feed store suggested we keep him on mostly rice tomorrow, with just a bit of kibble and then increase it to half and half the day after etc. 

Riley already seems more chipper, so clearly he's on the mend! I really have no idea if it was the Iams or what, but I'm not taking any chances! Last night, I said to my husband that maybe Tucker was reaching out from Rainbow Bridge to send a message not to feed the Iams to little Riley. Like somehow that Riley got really sick from it straight away.... Tucker was on Iams from the time we got him and while there is no way to be sure, I do wonder now if it was his food that cause his premature cancer and death.

Thanks again for all your help. I'm so glad I found this forum. BTW, what time are the chats? I'd like to pop in and say hello..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We chat all the time but mainly in the evenings. If you want to chat anytime just start a thread asking for people to chat and usually someone will come in there. Nice to see another chatter person. I chat almost every night. Get to know people really great that way.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

24 hours with no loose stools. Whoot, whoot! Well, actually Riley hasn't actually pooped in 24 hours now. I'm hoping that's no reason to worry, and is more about having nothing left to poop!

He's still on plain rice only. Tomorrow I may try to introduce a little kibble. We settled on the Acana food. Hopefully he's ok with it...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not worry but just the rice alone may be compacting him. I would try to introduce kibble ASAP. Acana is a pretty good food hopefully it works for you guys.


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, I mixed some kibble in with the rice this morning. Will continue to pull back on the rice over the next day or so. And he should be on kibble alone by Saturday.

He did finally poop this morning. Not completely firm still, but much improved. Riley is also much happier and more alert than he had been before. Clearly he wasn't feeling well.

BTW he LOVES the Acana so far. He was tryign to jump up and knock the bag off the counter. Little rascal!!!!!


----------



## ykcamom (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I talked to the feed store owner about Orijen. She agreed its excellent food but again, as Acana and Orijen are made by the same company, at the same plant in Alberta, she suggested trying the Acana before going to the completely grain free Orijen. Time will tell....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Orijen is a good food and the plant is not far from my home. I agree not every dog "works" on a grain free food and to me its not necessary feed one. JMO

Glad he is feeling better and likes the food.


----------

